

Aging increases inattentional blindness to the gorilla in our midst - cwan
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21261412

======
mechanical_fish
Nice PubMed link but where's the original article?

Oh, here it is, in its journal, for a mere $11.95. For _one article_!

[http://psycnet.apa.org/index.cfm?fa=buy.optionToBuy&id=2...](http://psycnet.apa.org/index.cfm?fa=buy.optionToBuy&id=2011-01100-001)

And people wonder why nobody knows anything about science.</petpeeve>

